# Starblazer 05 model with large garage. Faults?



## tomos (Jun 13, 2011)

Hello there. Really not sure if this is the right section for this question, however..I have just taken on a 2005 Starblazer which we love. The problem is that after a journey of 400 miles to the coast (Cornwall) , I have noticed a serious issue with the tyre walls? When we went to purchase the truck, there was no / or very little indication of cracking or damage at all, yet..our first journey out, and the tyres have what seems to look like 'crazy paving' patterns on the side walls? The truck has only done 20000 miles and has a full mot.
Can any one advise please? Really would like some help as the dealer we purchased from, does not want to honour the warranty! 
Kindest regards Paul


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

20000 miles in 6 years, been parked up for long periods - in the sun? Original tyres?

Probably need a new set - be safe.


----------



## tomos (Jun 13, 2011)

*Tyre faults.*

Hi Tony.

Thanks for your reply. Looking at the 'DOT' code on the side walls, states that the tyres were new in 04! 
I am trying to get some help off the dealer but seem to be failing fast!


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

My 2004 Autocruise was the same. The cracks only appear if you happen to park with the tyre at point of it's circumference that it has spent the most time parked. 
I bought 4 new Michelin's as soon as I spotted them and they were 03 tyres. I bought private so I had to put it down to experience.

BTW mine had only done 8,700 with 3 owners in 6 years. I have done nearly 11k myself


----------



## tomos (Jun 13, 2011)

*Tyre faults starblazer*

Thanks for that Techno 100

I thought I was doing the right thing buying from a dealer :roll: 
I too have learned early from the experience.

Kindest regards Paul


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

The tyres are the only point of contact on the road, cracked walls, we change them, tyres over five years old, we change them before sale.

Peter


----------



## tomos (Jun 13, 2011)

*Tyre faults Starblazer*

Hi Peter.

Every one I have spoken to since, has said the same thing as yourself. 5 Years or more , then the tyres are changed. Really dont understand the issue with this guy? Especially having told them that we were stopped at a check point and showed the faults by a inspector chappy? Even he said that they should be changed due to lamination faults. 
I believe the only way forward with this is to go legal and put it in the hands of our solicitors.
Thanks any way for your answer.
Kindest regards Paul


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

I should write to your dealer, quoting "fit for purpose". Try and get a tyre dealer to examine and give a written report as to their condition, and include a copy.

While it is obviously not new, it should be supplied in a roadworthy condition, and an MOT is not a guarantee of a vehicle being roadworthy, in every respect! Certain things they can only advise on, and tyre wall crazing is one of them.

Get a quote for new tyres, and send this to the dealer, telling them that you expect them to pay.


----------

